# remote start on eco manual?



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

messed up, there is no way they would do this for liability reasons.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Well you can install remote start safely on a M/T, its just more complex.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Well you can install remote start safely on a M/T, its just more complex.


that leads me to my next question: if it's not available from the factory, can you install an aftermarket remote start on the car and somehow tie it into onstar and the onstar smartphone app?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Theres no way youre going to get remote start from your phone.

However if you find a shop that's, well let's say a little more shady they will probably install a remote start for you on a manual. 

The thing is you basically have to hotwire the clutch ignition kill sensor and leave it in N. 

Basically, it's been done but your local best buy isnt going to do it for you.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I know I installed a remote start once that changed the shifter, GM may do the same thing. Shifter had sensors that if the car was left in gear they closed the circuit and remote start was disabled. It can be done safely, but can be a PITA. Not that it would be a worry for most with a Cruze but remote start and a manual trans will be bounced out of Tech at most NHRA racetracks


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Theres no way youre going to get remote start from your phone.
> 
> However if you find a shop that's, well let's say a little more shady they will probably install a remote start for you on a manual.
> 
> ...


i know that some systems (notably that i've seen videos for the viper 5901) have a manual transmission mode. viper has smartstart (so i'd have remote start from the phone, just via a different app and not the onstar app) but i'm not sure how it would tie into the factory door locks and alarm...i wouldn't want to be the first to find out.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

lol what!?

Every remote starter manufacturer makes a model for manual transmissions. not sure why you would think they wouldn't. It simply involves an "arming" process, which usually entails putting the car in neutral with the parking brake on, take your feet off the pedals, press a button to put the car into ready mode, remove key from ignition, exit the car, and lock it with the remote, which will usually turn it off, assuming you have power locks. If not, there is a separate button. This takes care of the liability issue, along with disclaimers about windows having to be up, and strict instructions not to install on convertibles.

I've had remote starters on every manual car I've owned (which is quite a few) except for my Volvo because it was an over priced pain in the ass to do it, and I didn't want to carry a second remote. I'll be putting one on the Canyon by the time fall comes. Not sure about the Cruze, as I'm not still not fond of the idea of carrying two remotes. I'm assuming I can get a remote for a Cruze with factory starter and modify it though.

And yes, said remote starter manufacturers offer apps for your smartphone for starting your car, but it requires a paid subscription. You will probably not be able to get your OnStar app to work with it.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I had remote starter on my previous car, with MT, and I have installed on ECO to. Read my post here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...cussion-forum/1070-eco-mt-remote-starter.html


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I saw the above thread before I even bought my car and plan to get a remote start sometime in the near future. I have a 6MT.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

I know there are some advanced auto start systems that can change your gear into neutral for you. But if you don't have that...

Parking your car in neutral is a terrible idea! You shouldn't rely on the parking brake alone. There are many reasons worth considering (you don't engage the brake strongly enough, you forget to engage the brake, you intentionally don't set the brake "because you'll only be a second," the parking brake needs to be readjusted after a while anyway...). 

If you park in neutral, you are asking for trouble. If you have a manual transmission, always park your car in reverse or 1.


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I trust the e-brake more than the transmission on the Cruze. I've owned several MT cars and I used to just park them in gear on hills with no problems. Several times since I bought the Cruze, I've experienced it roll backwards (turning the engine over in the process) on some hills that I've parked on. Because of that, I'd argue that a Cruze should be parked in gear AND with the e-brake on when parking on hills. 

On a different note, I'll bet it's easy to pop-start if the battery dies


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

toilet_monkey said:


> I know there are some advanced auto start systems that can change your gear into neutral for you. But if you don't have that...
> 
> Parking your car in neutral is a terrible idea! You shouldn't rely on the parking brake alone. There are many reasons worth considering (you don't engage the brake strongly enough, you forget to engage the brake, you intentionally don't set the brake "because you'll only be a second," the parking brake needs to be readjusted after a while anyway...).
> 
> If you park in neutral, you are asking for trouble. If you have a manual transmission, always park your car in reverse or 1.


Silly. Parking on anything even remotely flat, the parking brake is more than enough to secure the vehicle. On any sort of incline? Sure, throw it in gear as a backup.


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

kn8hansen said:


> Several times since I bought the Cruze, I've experienced it roll backwards (turning the engine over in the process) on some hills that I've parked on. Because of that, I'd argue that a Cruze should be parked in gear AND with the e-brake on when parking on hills.


I'll second that. It doesn't seem to take much of a grade for the Cruze to roll, even in first gear.

Mike


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

weightdn said:


> I'll second that. It doesn't seem to take much of a grade for the Cruze to roll, even in first gear.


In case I wasn't clear... I mean to say that you you should park in gear AND with parking brake engaged.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

VGT said:


> Silly. Parking on anything even remotely flat, the parking brake is more than enough to secure the vehicle. On any sort of incline? Sure, throw it in gear as a backup.


Silly? "Throwing it in gear" is not a "backup" to applying the parking brake. Parking is a two step process. Besides, all it takes is one mishap. Wouldn't you prefer redundant safety, redundant peace of mind, redundant reliability? Case in point: a coworker parked his car in our flat parking lot. He came inside and we were saying our morning greetings. I look out the window and say, "Dude, isn't that your car rolling away?" Needless to say he didn't park it in gear (and I guess he didn't pull the brake strongly enough). Fortunately no one was hurt and his car didn't go far. The point is, the car rolled, even in a flat lot. It probably started so slowly that he didn't even notice it. But momentum builds...

If a shady mechanic/garage is going to install an auto start system on your manual transmission car, they simply do not have your best interests at heart... just your wallet.


----------



## Bumpincavalier (Dec 6, 2012)

As to the onstar app.... It is possible to use the lock button on the onstar app to start the car. Using an input on the add on remote start. My car is set up to start with 3 lock button pushes from either the onstar app or key fob.


----------



## jb738 (Aug 1, 2012)

Theres a shop in fort wayne indiana that will install remote start on a manual cruze for $225. OR $305 with two way key fob. Or $425 and you can start your car with a smartphone app.


----------



## LT2RS6M (Mar 18, 2014)

Bumpincavalier said:


> As to the onstar app.... It is possible to use the lock button on the onstar app to start the car. Using an input on the add on remote start. My car is set up to start with 3 lock button pushes from either the onstar app or key fob.


This is a great idea! Thank you! No wonder I keep coming back to this forum...oh and sorry for bringing back a dead topic


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

When they install automatic start in manual cars they have sensors that check that parking brake is up and car is not in a gear. Its done successfully all the time. Again if your on a incline you should use your brake a put it in a gear.

GM was working on a manual before the BK that had a parking gear I bet just for this but I guess it got shelved.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

toilet_monkey said:


> I know there are some advanced auto start systems that can change your gear into neutral for you. But if you don't have that...
> 
> Parking your car in neutral is a terrible idea! You shouldn't rely on the parking brake alone. There are many reasons worth considering (you don't engage the brake strongly enough, you forget to engage the brake, you intentionally don't set the brake "because you'll only be a second," the parking brake needs to be readjusted after a while anyway...).
> 
> If you park in neutral, you are asking for trouble. If you have a manual transmission, always park your car in reverse or 1.


Where did you get this information? Keep me up to date, not the way I was taught. When parking down a hill had to turn the steering to the lock in neutral with parking brake on. When up a hill same thing, but wheels outward. Key reason, if someone hit your bumper, can break gears in your transmission where your car can roll away plus the expense.

Do have two AT's, Supra and motorhome, but I can leave in neutral with the parking brake on, if hit, that parking brake pawl can break wrecking a 3,000 buck transmission and causing your vehicle to roll. Gee a lot of driver's don't even know what a parking brake is for, its for parking! And a lot of them had wrecked transmissions when bumped particularly in a parallel parking switching arrangement. Locking the gear in park before you can remove the key is fairly new, and is also incredibly stupid. But based on statistics from idiot drivers.

Idiot drivers is the key problem.


----------



## cirv908 (Jan 2, 2015)

toilet_monkey said:


> In case I wasn't clear... I mean to say that you you should park in gear AND with parking brake engaged.


Everyone knows that the parking brake is only for drifting...come on


----------

